# Make her forelock grow??



## RubaiyateBandit

I'm not so sure about a forelock, but I'll tell you what I did to get Ruby's tail to grow out - keep it braided, don't brush it, wash it maybe once a month ('course unless her forelock is getting really dirty for some reason, probably wouldn't even have to bother with washing it much.), and use MTG. 
In the meantime? You could always make a little forelock extension for her... just clip some hairs from the underside of her tail, gather them together over her current forelock so that the clipped ends are about where the headband of her bridle/halter would be and ley it out however you like, then run it through a sewing machine a few time so it'll stay together. Then you can just bobby pin it over her forelock, and sort of hide the bobby pins/sewing with her halter or bridle. Trim as necessary. 
As long as she doesn't get to wild about tossing her head or someone doesn't come along and pick at her forelock, it should stay in pretty well. I knew a girl who had one of these made of for her horse, and she even ran barrels with it on.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

at least ur girl has some of a forelock, Swoop has a tuft of forelock and thats it! lol


----------



## smrobs

Some horses just are not meant to have a big forelock. If I could send you some of one of mine's, I would. LOL.





































Though Denny's is a little poofy.










LOL, jealous yet? I will gladly give you Koda's full mane. It is a huge pain in the butt. Unfortunately, I think that some horses are just not meant to be hairy. But skimpy forelock or not, Sandie is gorgeous.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

smrobs said:


> LOL, jealous yet? I will gladly give you Koda's full mane. It is a huge pain in the butt. Unfortunately, I think that some horses are just not meant to be hairy. But skimpy forelock or not, Sandie is gorgeous.


Um YEAH! :lol: I LOVE the second to last pic with the blondie forelock! I love long forelocks!! 

And THANK YOU, I think she's beautiful as well, just wish she had more "bangs" LOL ;-)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

RubaiyateBandit said:


> I'm not so sure about a forelock, but I'll tell you what I did to get Ruby's tail to grow out - keep it braided, don't brush it, wash it maybe once a month ('course unless her forelock is getting really dirty for some reason, probably wouldn't even have to bother with washing it much.), and use MTG.
> In the meantime? You could always make a little forelock extension for her... just clip some hairs from the underside of her tail, gather them together over her current forelock so that the clipped ends are about where the headband of her bridle/halter would be and ley it out however you like, then run it through a sewing machine a few time so it'll stay together. Then you can just bobby pin it over her forelock, and sort of hide the bobby pins/sewing with her halter or bridle. Trim as necessary.
> As long as she doesn't get to wild about tossing her head or someone doesn't come along and pick at her forelock, it should stay in pretty well. I knew a girl who had one of these made of for her horse, and she even ran barrels with it on.


What a neat idea! I don't know whether I'd ever go so far as to make one artificially for her, but still a neat concept


----------



## dashygirl

I think smrobs is right. My mare has a mane that is almost 12 inches long but her forelock is the saddest thing you'll ever see; it just will not grow. Darn things have minds of their own!


----------



## Thelma

Baby oil is great if you want to let it grow !!! i tried it with my stally that as so mush mane *(on my profile pic here besides). this winter he was in a stall where he got it roughen so badly and is where all in some long lines and shorts, just not how i want it to be. so i groomed it every day in a month and i worth it!! he like he has never got cutted, and it nearly longer than it where before!!


----------



## Sonnyx12

i LOVE using MTG! It always made my horses manes and tails so nice and dandruff free! But it smells like bacon and I dont eat pig so thats gross. My paint has a little baby forelock so I might have to try it on him!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

yeah I HATE the smell of MTG but I've been using it and it seems to be working so far! (I'll have to post some more up to date pics soon!) I usually have to use rubber gloves to put the stuff on though, or my hands will smell like the stuff for days!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Update: The MTG seems to be making a difference  Slow going but I have noticed it getting thicker and longer. Here's a side view taken recently of her...hard to see it but it is growing yay!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh found a better one!


----------



## ridergirl23

your horse has more of a forelock then mine!! haha rena forelock is barely anything, but ive read soem tipson here that i think i might try  BTW your horse is beautiful!


----------



## paintluver

I really need to try MTG. Does it really smell though?


----------



## ridergirl23

paintluver said:


> I really need to try MTG. Does it really smell though?


it smells like sausages or smokeys  haha and compfire, btu i sorta like the smell, lol


----------



## paintluver

oh, haha! Romeo would smell like a campfire! lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

It DOES smell like a campfire!! lol I wear rubber gloves when I put it on because that darn smell sticks to you for days!!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

Ok I gotta try that stuff. BTW, I'm bad with trying to figure out what letters mean for words, so could someone tell me what MTG is? lol. I thought it meant Mane N Tail Grooming, like the shampoo and stuff, but I'm like, "Wait a minute, that stuff smells good, cuz I use it." lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

PechosGoldenChance said:


> Ok I gotta try that stuff. BTW, I'm bad with trying to figure out what letters mean for words, so could someone tell me what MTG is? lol. I thought it meant Mane N Tail Grooming, like the shampoo and stuff, but I'm like, "Wait a minute, that stuff smells good, cuz I use it." lol


M-T-G = Mane - Tail - Groom

So you were pretty much on with your guess!


----------



## hphorsey17

i read a book that says to put acne cream on the roots. i know it sounds weird but im using it and it works  http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/mex-grocer_2082_43639937 that is what the acne cream looks like.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

Hoofprints In The Sand- thanks lol, yea, i guess i was kinda close.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Hey you live in Falls? We're like 15 mins apart (I love in Copley, right outside Montrose), small world!! haha


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

No wayyy! Thats awsome!! Where do you go to school at? I go to Stark State College.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Well I graduated already, from Miami U (of Ohio) in 2002.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

Kool, thats good. I can't wait till I'm done!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

What are you going to school for?


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

I was going for Occupational Therapy, but since the waiting list is until 2013, I'm changing my major to RN Nursing. What did you go to school for?


----------



## MerlotDotOne

merlots forlock in 2006











merlots forlock in 2009










it didint grow that much mine lol

so i was bored and made a fake one lol with his mane i pulled in the spring lol


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

lol thats funny MerlotDotOne, I would have never thought of that.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

PechosGoldenChance said:


> I was going for Occupational Therapy, but since the waiting list is until 2013, I'm changing my major to RN Nursing. What did you go to school for?


Awseome  I went for Psychology.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

Yea, I thought about doing that until my fiance' was like "Thats a dangerous job for someone as pretty and small as you," I'm like "No it's not." lol so needless to say, i went another direction. I know there are different things to get into when you want to do pychology, but I would only like dealing with the real 'crazy' people ya know. I hope I don't offend anyone when I say 'crazy', cuz I don't mean it literally at all. But Good for you for pursuing that field!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh I ended up in the Marketing part of Psych ;-) (same reason!)


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

Thats kool. lol a lot safer!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

haha yes -- I was actually very interested in Clinical at first, but then I guess I just never went past my undergrad and since you need at LEAST your master's if not your PHD to make any money in clinical, I decided to take my undergrad and go into Marketing instead! ;-) It was a good choice!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

Thats really good, a lot of people regret not going for the big bucks, so it's really good to hear that your perfectly content with your undergrad degree. 

By the way, do you ever go to Hinkley trails?


----------

